# New Equipement rack...



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

I thought I'd share a new equipment rack I built for my HT:










Construction was simple: 3/4 oak veneered plywood for the top, bottom, shelves and sides.

The front of the shelves have a bit of bull nose trim to cover the plywood.
The top, bottom and sides are trimmed with 1x2 solid oak - this covers the exposed edge of the plywood, and also allows a 3/4 inch overhang so you don't see the cut drywall.

To support the shelving, I went with some tracks on the sides - I used a router to groove out the wood so that the tracks would be flush. (I had used pegs in holes before, but thought I would try this approach this time)

- Jack


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, very nice! Wish I could do that...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Wayne, the cabinet took some time, mainly because we have 2 young kids and time is pretty hard to come by.

What helped alot, was that we have a specialty wood supplier in the area- They'll cut plywood to any dimension - I don't own a tablesaw so I had them cut all the plywood.

Once that was done, I just had to router the slots for the supports, and stain and finish the oak.

Of course it helps living in an area with Basements - Do they have basements in Texas?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Of course it helps living in an area with Basements - Do they have basements in Texas?


 Can’t say that I’ve ever seen one, but then Texas is so big there are lots of places where I’ve never seen! They might have them up in the far northern section, i.e., the panhandle, but I’ve never been up there.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats a drag, but on the other hand, basements are expensive to dig, and all that concrete is expensive too - so for what it cost for our basement, you could probably add a nice 15x18 addition in Texas. (hopefully)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice looking rack basementjack...Just a couple of questions..Do you have access to the rear of the cabinet? and do you have any type of cooling? it looks like it could get quite hot in there..


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah the back is open to the rear of the basement.

For that shot, I covered it wth black fabric.

I still need to build a door and do something for ventilation.

I was originally going to install a small 120v computer fan on the top, but I've since decided to use the top of it for a monster power center so top venting is out.

my next plan was to install the fan on the door, right behind the reciever/amp. I need to evaluate if this will work though - I put a temporary 120v box fan back there, and the motor was inducing hum into the signal path - likely thorugh the wiring between the preamp/amp.

so I may need to either add distance between the fan and the wireing, or it may be worth trying a 12v fan to see if less magnetic interference is generated.

For now, I am short a projector, so all I've done is short periods of 2 ch music, or test tones.

- Jack


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Jack ,that rack and oak trim look great.I also looked at your pics of the whole room it looks great and big.But I think you need to get busy building some acoustic treatments so that those Paradigms can sound their best.

Fred


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

If you could see the room as it is now...

The pictures on my site are old.

I've got a 5'x8' acoustic panel on the right wall, I love that thing. It's a fabric track thing - put the 1" 6# insulation on the wall, staple a PVC track on 4 sides, pull the fabric over the track edge and snap shut - easy and cheap, then the company that made the track went away... I had always intended to add more...

Then I got the idea to build some tube traps, so I did 4 small and 2 large. That was just last fall, then I got the idea to make the cabinet. So now I've got more room for the traps, but I need to spend about 6 hours with some software and take measurements before and after to see what works and what does not. The room sounds pretty good, but there's a definate null at 50 hz, so once I confirm that the tubes actually do what they are supposed to, I'll probably write them off as a learning experience and do something different (I get too many 'what are those' questions, usually accompanied by rolling eyes :coocoo: ) I think some diagonal panels in the corners may just be the way to go - I just have to decide how to trim them out.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah - I just figured out why you use the handle “basementjack!” :duh: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol...


Very nice work Jack... :T Very nice!


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

What thickness are the shelves? I used 3/4" plywood and they are warped a little.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Jack is on leave for a while, so he may not respond so soon. Don't want you to think he is intentionally ignoring you, but it may be a while before we hear from him again.

Did you use 3/4" birch or oak plywood or just plain ole plywood? Generally the good stuff will not warp unless it gets wet before it's finished. That other stuff I wouldn't trust at all.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.

I used 3/4" birch, seemed like good stuff. I was thinking of putting 2" trim on the front of each shelf ,maybe it would not warp? (the shelf may have a bow but trim would not?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

That looks sweet


----------

